# Approaching Strangers or Taking Photos of a Subject Unaware



## colinisawesome11 (Nov 1, 2010)

My favorite types of photos are people in their daily lives working or doing a task unaware that a photo is being taken of them. My grandfather pulls this off very well but he is very socialy awkward. But ive run into a lot of situations where people gave me bad looks or asked what i was doing and then asked to delete the photo.

Dose anyone have good advice of how to take photos of strangers?

Sorry if this should be in a diffrent thread. But i am new to this site and still figuring things out.


----------



## Rekd (Nov 1, 2010)

Shoot first, ask questions later or you won't get the shot you're looking for. And you don't have to delete pictures. 

Once in a while I'll keep the wide angle lens on and shoot from the hip, so to speak. Point and shoot with camera hanging around my neck. That way most people don't even know you're taking the pictures. (Some have noticed my finger on the shutter, so it's not foolproof.)


----------



## skieur (Nov 1, 2010)

Shoot first, as mentioned, otherwise you do not get the shot you want.

skieur


----------



## burgo (Nov 1, 2010)

I agree that getting the shot when it is there is important. But if you want to sell those images then you need a model release form. So the best idea is to take a few blanks ones with you when you go out shooting. Ask the person if you can shoot them and get them to sign the form. Same for buildings too. You cannot publish a picture or sell a picture of a persons house for example, without a release form.

Stock photo sellers wont accept your work without them. Selling such images or publishing images without approval from the person can get you sued for loads of money.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 2, 2010)

colinisawesome11 said:


> ...asked to delete the photo.


Shoot with film.



colinisawesome11 said:


> Dose anyone have good advice of how to take photos of strangers?


1. Ask your grandpa. Seriously. If he's doing what you like, then talk to him. You're probably not going to get better advice.
2. Just shoot. Don't be afraid. Know your limits.
3. Research local laws in your area and know your rights.


----------



## skieur (Nov 2, 2010)

burgo said:


> I agree that getting the shot when it is there is important. But if you want to sell those images then you need a model release form. So the best idea is to take a few blanks ones with you when you go out shooting. Ask the person if you can shoot them and get them to sign the form. Same for buildings too. You cannot publish a picture or sell a picture of a persons house for example, without a release form.
> 
> Stock photo sellers wont accept your work without them. Selling such images or publishing images without approval from the person can get you sued for loads of money.


 
That is not true legally in Canada and the United States.

skieur


----------



## colinisawesome11 (Nov 2, 2010)

skieur said:


> burgo said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


 
So as long as my intentions are not commercial i am fine legally? I don't want to profit are sell photos, this is just my interest that i am appriciating more and more.

And to Bushpig my only camera is digital but the LCD screen is cracked so i don't know how the photo turned out until i upload them, And yes i will go talk to him thank you for the great advice


----------



## gsgary (Nov 2, 2010)

Shoot and carry a big stick


----------



## Josh220 (Nov 2, 2010)

Get a long telephoto lens and never let them know you took it. Easiest way IMO.


----------



## skieur (Nov 2, 2010)

colinisawesome11 said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > burgo said:
> ...


 
As long as your intentions are not ADVERTISING, you are fine legally.  Commercial MEANS advertising only in the law.

skieur


----------



## bushpig (Nov 5, 2010)

gsgary said:


> Shoot and carry a big stick



If Teddy Roosevelt was a photographer?


----------



## Linkovicha (Nov 5, 2010)

This is something that absolutely terrifies me...I guess I imagine the person freaking out, come running up to me in public, smash my camera while the whole population stares on.... probably not going to happen, but it still scares me.

I've heard some advice though, to build a connection with your subject.  If you're in a new country or such, strike up a conversation with someone doing something interesting, and if the person is willing to have their photos taken.  This doesn't necissarily mean posed, you can get their permission and tell them you'll be back in a few minutes, so you can get a less posed shot.  And show them the photos after, so they maybe feel more comfortable with what it looks like!  

Big events are a lot easier, as there are a lot of people taking photos, no one seems to notice anyways.  If you're on a abandoned street and want to take a picture of the girl on the bench, it might be a little more noticed...


----------



## CWyatt (Nov 5, 2010)

I've been asked this before, here are my own thoughts:

- I think using long focal lengths is generally a mistake, separating you from the scene
- There's a good reason street photographers usually use wide to standard focal lengths
- Some photographers prefer hiding gear, i prefer not being obvious, i.e. being unobtrusive
- Big, loud DSLR's and big lenses are not the best tools. 
- SPEED is the big deal. Having the camera to your eye for a split second compared to a second can be a difference between a great candid and junk
- Shooting from the hip is not my preference
- The moment matters. Just being a candid doesn't make a shot good.
- Geometry/composition still matters
- Speed also means knowing all your settings and not looking at your camera much or fiddling around
- Try finding an interesting scene and waiting for someone interesting or someone to do something interesting in it. Or try the opposite, looking for snatched moments without forethought.
- Do whatever works for you


----------



## colinisawesome11 (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks for all the advice everyone! I've been trying to practice speed but my camera is quite slow. 

So far ive gotten a couple decent photos of strangers. they didn't turn out well but if i wanted too i could edit the lighting... 

Ill definitly look for a spot that has a good scene to it and wait for someone to walk by, ive never thought of waiting haha it seems so simple but i've always thought of candid shots as the photographer running around and not there annonmous subjects.


----------



## JacobGriz (Dec 6, 2010)

It can get kinda creepy taking pics of other people.  My family and I were walking around in Durham NC and a guy came up, snapped a pic, and ran off smiling.  Make it look like you're taking a landscape photo or something.  Like, point the camera in that direction, but look at the window of a building, so it looks like you're taking a pic of that.  Make sure it's in the general direction, so it doesn't look like you're creeping but trying to hide your face.  Kinda hard to understand.


----------



## ChadHillPhoto (Dec 6, 2010)

Spy lens attachment on amazon, haven't used it but its an idea..


----------



## pbelarge (Dec 6, 2010)

Cwyatt
I visited your site, a lot of your candids seem to be from far away and quite a few are from behind.


Take a look at Javier's candid posts here on this site. He has some very good work.

OP
If you want to shoot candid photos, _get used to it by doing it_.
 Like any other thing we do, the more familar with it, the more comfortable we are. Most of the time you will be fine, there may be a couple of instances where there could be an issue. Learn how to deal with it.

Google candid shots and you will find better info than I can provide you.


----------



## CWyatt (Dec 7, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> Cwyatt
> I visited your site, a lot of your candids seem to be from far away and quite a few are from behind.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I know Javier well, some of his photos are great! A different technique tho.

Camus Wyatt: Photographs | Candid Streets I


----------



## starcluster (Dec 7, 2010)

Pretty useful info here :3 thanks for the thread ...




> Shoot with film.


loool, but he might end up breaking the camera, for the film to be deleted loool



gsgary said:


> Shoot and carry a big stick


loooool its more like am going to fight x D 



Linkovicha said:


> This is something that absolutely terrifies me...I guess I imagine the person freaking out, come running up to me in public, smash my camera while the whole population stares on.... probably not going to happen, but it still scares me..


Yub <---- scares me too, i heard a couple of ppl were beaten up coz of that, it is pretty difficult problem...


i do make some space between me and  the ppl when am trying to take the shot 
or try to hid the camera and make it look like am not doing anything..

and if i want take a closer shots i would first ask them coz it would be Obvious...


----------



## Leftyplayer (Dec 7, 2010)

If you give off the vibe of being nervous/ scared to take the shot, then you make the subject suspicious of what you are doing and that may create more conflicts.  So work on being relaxed with a "I'm doing nothing wrong" demeanor, which will help people around you not get nervous.


----------



## orb9220 (Dec 7, 2010)

Well seems no matter the demeanor I am taking shots. As I don't do people much at all. But am confronted anyways asking me if I was taking there pic when I was shooting leaves and such. I had a woman walking by on sidewalk and I was shooting flowers in a pot. And she called me a liar when I told her I wasn't shooting her or people for that matter but these flowers.

Even offered to show her the images and she refused walking away saying it was illegal to take her picture. Humans are just too much trouble. I love the looks I get when walking thru a park where kids are playing and that "Go Ahead Make My Day" challenge looks I get. Yep loving to automatically be labeled a perv because I'm an old fart guy.

So unless someone ask me to take their pic. I just don't do it. Way to much hassle even tho time to time I will take a candid anyways. I just don't even think about going out for that purpose as way too much a hassle for me.
.


----------



## white (Dec 7, 2010)

I prefer to use a small camera, and shoot/compose as quick as possible by prefocusing.

I'd feel so stupid trying to do street with a dslr.


----------



## kkamin (Dec 10, 2010)

skieur said:


> colinisawesome11 said:
> 
> 
> > skieur said:
> ...



As far as I understand the law in the US (please consult an attorney for accurate information):

 If you are in a public place and not harassing the subject you can take their image without their consent.

 If you take their image in a private space it is a violation of the law. An example would be shooting them in their home through a window or shooting someone while they are in a restroom or changing room.

 If you are shooting fine art, you do not need a release form. You have the same freedom as if you were shooting photojournalism.

 If you are shooting commercially you need a release from anyone recognizable in the image, or yes, you can get sued big time.

 I've personally shot a handful of strangers for college assignments back in the day. (If you are doing this for a class, people are way more agreeable) If you approach people respectfully, many will feel flattered. If you offer to email them a copy it might get you more access.


----------



## CWyatt (Dec 10, 2010)

It's not really candid if you approach people first, but there is some grey area - some people like making eye contact. I prefer just shooting whenever I like.



white said:


> I prefer to use a small camera, and shoot/compose as quick as possible by prefocusing.
> 
> I'd feel so stupid trying to do street with a dslr.



Overall I agree. I think that Fujifilm X100 would be a great little street camera. However not all DSLR's are made the same. Pentax's range is very compact with some ultra-compact lens choices as well. Check out their 21mm and 40mm pancakes. Not fast lenses however. They do still make relatively compact fasts like the FA 31mm f/1.8


----------



## white (Dec 10, 2010)

CWyatt said:


> Overall I agree. I think that Fujifilm X100 would be a great little street camera.


Yeah that camera looks sexy. Too bad about the price, though.


----------

